# Mehrere FUs (STO) mit einem Sicherheitsrelais beschalten?



## ThorstenSt (9 November 2015)

Hallo,

benötige ich für jeden FU einen seperaten Sicherheitskontakt zur Beschaltung 
oder kann ich alles FUs mit einem Sicherheitsrelais, mit auswertung der Rückführungskontakte des FUs, beschalten?

Die FUs sollen alle zusammen abgeschaltet werden.

Realisiert wird das Sicherheitsrelais mit einer Siemens Safety-SPS welche über einen F-DO 2 Schütze ansteuert.

lg
Thorsten


----------



## volker (9 November 2015)

du solltest schon jedem fu seine eigenen kontakte geben.
du kannst die 2 sicheren kontakte auf schütze führen um diese zu vervielfälltigen.
die schütze führst du dann zurück auf die steuerung zum auswerten (rückführkreis)


----------



## ThorstenSt (9 November 2015)

Hallo,

kommt mir nur etwas heftig vor. Dann brauche ich ja, je nach Schütz, ne menge Schütze bei 15 FUs im Schaltschrank.

lg
Thorsten


----------



## Zersch (9 November 2015)

Hallo,

wir verwenden für unsere STO Sicherheitsfunktion mit mehrern FU´s auch nur zwei Schütze in Reihe.
Ich sehe im Moment auch keinen Grund warum jeder FU´s seine eigenen Kontakte bekommen sollte.

Grüße


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 November 2015)

Bei SEW gibt es eine schöne Anleitung zu dem Thema.


----------



## Blockmove (9 November 2015)

Die Beschaltung der STO-Eingänge hängt vom Hersteller bzw. Umrichter ab.
Wenn die STO-Eingänge sicher rückwirkungsfrei sind und keine eigenen Taktsignale verwenden, dann kannst du x Umrichter an ein Sicherheitsrelais hängen.
Also im Zweifel beim Hersteller nachfragen und sich das nach Möglichkeit bestätigen lassen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tigerente1974 (9 November 2015)

Zunächst einmal bin ich auch der Ansicht, dass man alle parallel mit EINEM sicheren Stellglied wegschalten kann.
Als Stellglied kommen z.B. zwei Schütze in Reihe in Frage. Natürlich entsprechend überwacht etc. Je nach Architektur der Steuerungskategorie.
Warum denn auch nicht???

Bei STO denke ich immer an sicheren Halt. Oder willst Du netzseitig am FU schalten?
Falls ja, bedenke bitte wie häufig eine Sicherheitsanforderung kommen könnte. Häufiges Schalten auf der Netzseite tut manchen FU nicht so gut. Konkret raucht dann ein Zwischenkreiskondensator ab...


----------



## Cassandra (9 November 2015)

*Achtung: Dringend Handbuch lesen!*

Hallo Ihr,

es ist immer wieder schön, wie hier im Forum geholfen wird.

Mich verunsichert allerdings, dass einige Foren-Mitglieder viel mehr aus den wenigen Zeilen des Themenstarters lesen können als ich! 

Die meisten geben hier fröhlich Anleitung, während mir noch nicht bekannt ist,
- welche FU’s zum Einsatz kommen sollen
- wie viele FU’s verwendet werden
- welche Sicherheitssteuerung verwendet wird
- Welcher Performance-Level erreicht werden soll

Liegt das daran, dass Sicherheit sowieso überbewertet wird?
Oder wollt ihr Darwin, mit seiner Theorie der natürlichen Selektion, eine Chance geben? 

LG Cassandra


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 November 2015)

Ungenaue Fragen erzeugen ungenaue Antworten ... Passt doch


----------



## zako (9 November 2015)

... zieh Dir mal folgendes Handbuch rein:
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109477367

Wenn Du eh eine SIMATIC F-CPU hast, bietet sich eine Anbindung über "Profisafe" an. Da gibt es dann auch entsprechende Applikationsbeispiele und Du hast eine Lösung aus einer Hand.

Hintergründe /  Grundlagen siehe Handbuch.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (10 November 2015)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr,
> 
> es ist immer wieder schön, wie hier im Forum geholfen wird.
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir absolut Recht.
Es kommt immer darauf an, welche Komponenten eingesetzt werden. Hieraus ergeben sich oft Unterschiede, wie man am Ende zur sicheren Maschine kommt.

Grundsätzlich ist aber auch die Architektur gemäß der Steuerungskategorie erstmal allgemeingültig.

Oft wird eine Frage erstmal allgemein gestellt und im Verlauf des threads wird das immer spezieller.
Ich fand die bisherigen Antworten jetzt nicht so schlecht.


----------



## ThorstenSt (11 November 2015)

Hallo,



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ungenaue Fragen erzeugen ungenaue Antworten ... Passt doch




Danke schonmal für die Hilfreichen antworten.

Eine anbindung über Profisafe ist bei den FUs leider nicht möglich....ist aber eine echt feine Sache.

Es werden FUs von Festo (CMMP-AS-C5-11A-P3-M3 + CAMC-G-S3) und Stöber (SDS5000) eingesetzt.

Die Festo Schnittstelle verlangt 2 +24V Signale (z.b. 2 OSSD ausgänge), Stöber verfügt über eine Interne Relaisspule mit 24V.
Beide Geräte geben ein Feedbacksignale/Rückführkreis aus.

Ich würde dann alle Feedbacksignale (FUs und Schütze) in Reihe zusammenfassen und entsprechend im Safety Programm auswerten.
Ausserdem würde ich 2 Schütze verwenden mit mindestens 4 Schließern  und einem Öffner (2x 24V (Festo), 1x 24V (Stöber), 1x0V (Stöber), 1xRückführkreis)

Wir müssen bei den anwendungen Pld erreichen.

lg
Thorsten


----------

